# Unsync photos



## drichi09 (Dec 4, 2009)

While in compare mode, I accidentally hit the sync button and now have 3 photos that I do not want sync'd that are sync'd. Is there any way to unsync them without removing, re-importing, and re-editing them?

Thanks


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 4, 2009)

I made that mistake too last week.  

So, in Develop, I just stepped back in the history panel for those modified...


----------



## Roy Mathers (Dec 4, 2009)

That was my first thought too.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2009)

If you've only just done it, you can just ctrl-z/cmd-z to undo.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 4, 2009)

That is what I do in those rare occasions I left AutoSync on and forgot. But I passed beyond the Ctrl-Z point. :icon_neutral:


----------



## drichi09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had passed the cmd-z point so I went back in the history panel and undid it


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 4, 2009)

Lr3's slightly different AutoSync UI caught me too, just a coupla' days ago. Accidently sync'd half a dozen changes in 6' pics or so. Just a little too complex to Undo my way out of.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 4, 2009)

To avoid loosing track in those situations, the best is to keep the selection and make a temporary collection out of it. If the Quick collection is empty, that is an easy choice.


----------

